# NT- Gulf adventure 'pre-report' report



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Just a short note to let interested readers know that on 4/4/10, I successfully completed my 10th yak trip/adventure through the Gulf of Carpentaria. The Suzuki Swift again survived the ordeal and never needed to be rescued, despite some rough terrain being driven.

Once I sort through hundreds of photos I'll attempt to put something together for the AKFF. Some of you may be surprised to hear of a particular nasty incident which happened on this trip. Without giving too much away, my kayak now carries the bite marks of a certain reptile.

We caught many fish and explored exciting new grounds along the way. My companion for the trip Frank, unfortunately left me at Borroloola to return home and I was on my own for the last week to cover the area from Borroloola to the Roper River. I found a amazing new fishery along the way, in the form of a large freshwater lake that probably never gets fished and holds a special secret.

Gulf '10 should be an exciting read once I put it together. Sadly, during the month away I heard the tragic news that Malcolm Douglas had been killed, on the same day that I was savagely attacked. I believe his adventurous spirit had a lot to do with me remaining in the bush doing what I loved, especially as I was suffering post traumatic stress.

Stay tuned,
Rick


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Holy Shit

Can't wait for this report 8)


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bring it on!


----------



## cobrat (Sep 18, 2008)

Crazy. Looking forward to it


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I need another fix man or I won't make it through the week...


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

The past adventures have been amazing and now with a preview like that I can't wait for this one!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Now that's jaw dropping. Glad you made it back mate.


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

murd said:


> Some of you may be surprised to hear of a particular nasty incident which happened on this trip. Without giving too much away, my kayak now carries the bite marks of a certain reptile.


Rick,

Too bad you didn't throw a rope over the beast, as it definitely would have made the AKFF 'Hall of Fame'! :lol:

Glad you made it back home.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Shit Rick glad to hear your all good and in one piece.... do you still have all 5 limbs in tact ?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

CROCODILES!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad you made it back Rick.
We were paddling up Katherine Gorge today and I was telling Sarah about you exploring that side creek in the gorge on River X looking for the salty that was supposed to live there. She says you are crazy.
I think she may be right.
I also met that Ranger from the Limmen, the guy with the beard. He's now working at Edith Falls. Good bloke.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you have a skin that now takes pride of place in your house somewhere? Waiting for the trip report.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdPSkNcAAAPXgAAQQAEABBAAJ6mQgCAAMUwAE0ImIGQ3qjLDJpFcJjdUC+B5+LuSKcKEhp6Uhrg=


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

YAY!!


----------



## boondock (Nov 9, 2008)

Refresh... Nothing, Refesh... Nothing... Come on mate! can't wait for this one


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

missingdna said:


> I have to say the gorge lived up to all its promise from the photos from last year.
> Frankie.


Glad to hear it, I'll get there one year.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Can't wait for this years episode.

I'm guessing I'll be on works "excess internet usage" report again this month


----------



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

Cant wait to read about this one. :shock: 
I just hope you are still typing with 2 hands...


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad to here you are safe and looking forward to more.
Nothing like a few nibbles from a croc to get your heart rate up pics would be good i hope you yak is still fishable for longy this year.

Cheers MIcka


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Good stuff Rick - looking forward to it!!


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

CRIKEY! I wanna see a shot of the exact moment the croc bit the yak. I wanna see some dedication!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Brilliant murd! waiting!!!


----------



## RangaOutback (Aug 5, 2009)

Youre killing me. release the report!!!!!


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

RangaOutback said:


> Youre killing me. release the report!!!!!





boondock said:


> Refresh... Nothing, Refesh... Nothing...


Currently working on it - note it's a slow process with so many photos and journal entries to go through, plus proof reading the text for style and format.

Please be patient guys. Only when I'm 100% happy with it will I hit the 'SUBMIT'' button!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you at least I've us an idea of when that might be? We're sweating here!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

paitence grashoppers, 
let the man work........it'l be worth it


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Rick , not the beloved Lon mate , please tell me hes alright or my Loon will go into mourning , take your time mate as the results are always worthwhile


----------



## boondock (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy to help proof read the draft while you fine tune!


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you're alright Rick. Looking forward to the latest chapter of your adventures.

RIP Malcolm Douglas.......he was like a god to me as I was growing up.....


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Murd, looking forward to the report.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Part 1 should be out by the end of this week. Thanks all for being patient...not!


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Murd,

Loved last years report. It was a fantastic read that had me hooked right to the end. I must confess I was a little sad when the last installment was posted and read............ not to worry, adventure 2101 comming up  .

I have heard a few dark tales about the crocs around Borroloola, infact there was an email getting around recently showing a 5 meter crock that was shot by a fisherman. Apparently the crock circled the boat a number of times giving the captain enough cause for concern and licence to "cap" it. It sure was a large beast.

Glad you made it back in one piece.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Brc226 said:


> I have heard a few dark tales about the crocs around Borroloola, infact there was an email getting around recently showing a 5 meter crock that was shot by a fisherman. Apparently the crock circled the boat a number of times giving the captain enough cause for concern and licence to "cap" it. It sure was a large beast.


Would have been less dramatic to just move out of the area and leave that bit of river to the croc I would have thought.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Oddrod,

Wasn't there so I can't comment on the circumstances accept to say I am sure that those living with crocs have a far less tolerant point of view than those of us who don't.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc27SFAAACJfgEAQUIGREpQiUAo/77/gMACs2Ip6EyaMgaBoDTTQAiJ6NRhBoaAAAAap4hJ6ZEZH6kyGjQPU/VCOZhTRbYHF2JIBuXyvJKLzyk+6MMF9xNbIkA4EEVKc/MLheuY5FmVSB04QfkCwcJpL0cV1rdQ+NIM6AhEffmy4Rfkzd56yZa75bgZC0ETGcSeLFjgFoyVJZwJBiaTrYRjmQlZlBooCrtz8aUUjkNFzAeMwHJIvWPykgcFCd90fwaEVctJiM/F3JFOFCQzbtIUA


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

missingdna said:


> just tell them to SHOO!!!! ...works for me


They've been around millions of years so they've nearly seen it all. The one that gets them every time is yelling "COMET" or "METEOR", and pointing behind them. That gives you time to flee.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> missingdna said:
> 
> 
> > just tell them to SHOO!!!! ...works for me
> ...


I find the best solution is to change the channel


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, yeah. 
I don't see any crocs in SoCal, either, except for those terrible shoes.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Brc226 said:


> Hi Oddrod,
> 
> Wasn't there so I can't comment on the circumstances accept to say I am sure that those living with crocs have a far less tolerant point of view than those of us who don't.


Your probably right but I remember being up there some years ago when a large croc took up residence opposite the boat ramp at KAB. The locals called him 'Fat Albert' and he was well known so he'd been around for a while. Quite tolerant of them really. Less tolerant of the tourists cleaning fish at the ramp that had attracted the croc there in the first place.

Red have fun at KAB. It's one of my favourite places. You could be the only person on the planet when you get into some of those creeks it's so quiet.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Murd whats going on !!!! Mate I'm going grey waiting for the report !


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Red,

When are you headed up that way? I want to head up into the gulf country this time next year and I am currently reviewing my options. I would be very interested in your report, particularly regarding the houseboats and how well they are set up.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

wopfish said:


> Murd whats going on !!!! Mate I'm going grey waiting for the report !


Woppie, this Saturday 30 Oct without fail. You know, I can't even go fishing at Longy for a few kings without the naggers pestering me ;-)



RedPhoenix said:


> Did I mention I'll be on the Mcarthur river next week... ie: downstream from Borroloola?


Red, if you're staying or visiting the Cara Park in Borroloola, ask the owners if they went down that river system where the 'biteys' are. I gave them all my maps to help them out. They should remember me.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Brc226 said:


> Hi Red,
> 
> When are you headed up that way? I want to head up into the gulf country this time next year and I am currently reviewing my options. I would be very interested in your report, particularly regarding the houseboats and how well they are set up.


Brc here's the KAB website link http://www.kingashbay.com/. Limited info on the site but there's some numbers you can contact for up to the minute info. I've been up there a couple of times but both times in April and the fishing was good. So many places to try, spoiled for choice. I highly recommend the Lodge for accomodation.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry mate - but you did field a pre report !!! :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to it - when ever your ready


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Grrr, about to head off into the receptionless wild yonder again and the trip report is still not here!!!!


----------

